# selling coupons on e-bay



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

does any one sell coupons on e-bay and how do you think the ban on duplicate items will effect it?


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I guess no one does huh. Just wondering. I buy and sell them and another seller keeps e-mailing me complaining about the new policy. i was hoping to get more input on the situation.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't sell coupons on ebay, but have thought about it seriously. My only problem is acquiring the papers to get the coupons. And now that the coupons have shorter expiration dates, it makes it a bit harder to work with them. 

I have bought coupons on ebay. Not mixed lots but for example, all TP and one brand only.

Have you checked any of the ebay boards for discussion on this topic ? 
And or have you emailed ebay for a clarification of their wording on this subject ?

I been making knitted hats. And have put them up on ebay, as single auctions for each different color. I don't like the auctions that would use different colors in one auction. What if I ran out of a color and could not get it. Then I would be editing those auctions. 

Maybe you will have to experiment a little ? Let us know how you make out.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

There is more information on this page. 

http://pages.ebay.com/sellerinformation/news/DuplicateListingPolicy.html

From that page.........copy and paste

The new Duplicate Listing policy does not apply to Auction-style listings. 
Note that listings are still subject to the Search & Browse Manipulation policy.
-------------

On this page, there is a url for a TOOL you can click on, with your user id, and then 
ebay will tell you if you have duplicate listings or not.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

ladytoysdream said:


> I don't sell coupons on ebay, but have thought about it seriously. My only problem is acquiring the papers to get the coupons. And now that the coupons have shorter expiration dates, it makes it a bit harder to work with them.
> 
> I have bought coupons on ebay. Not mixed lots but for example, all TP and one brand only.
> 
> ...


Your knitted hats could be sold as a "buy it now" If you named each lot by the color of the hat. But they cann't do that with coupons. 
I only sell 3-4 lots a week so I guess i cann't really understand where this seller is coming from at this point. They are signing a petition against the policy change. I am taking a wait and see approach to signing it.


----------

